
Typecasting: the use and misuse of period typography in movies (2001) - Red_Tarsius
https://www.marksimonson.com/notebook/view/typecasting
======
dang
If curious see also

2017
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14650964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14650964)

2010
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1564951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1564951)

